
Hate commitment? iPhone 4 goes SIM-free and unlocked in the UK - pmjordan
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/06/15/hate-commitment-iphone-4-goes-sim-free-and-unocked-in-the-uk/
======
pmjordan
I'm currently using a SIM-unlocked iPhone 3G - it's great for going abroad as
data roaming is stupidly expensive in most countries. Good to see Apple
selling the unlocked version directly - the semi-official unlocked version of
the 3GS was crazy expensive at around €800.

